# Krill Oil Packs More Omega-3s than Fish



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Krill Oil Packs More Omega-3s than Fish OSLO, Norway – Krill oil offers more omega-3s than a comparable amount of fish oil, according to a new study performed in cooperation with researchers at Akershus University College and University of Oslo, Norway (Lipids 2010-11-02 DOI: 10.1007/s11745-010-3490-4). Aker BioMarine Antarctic announced the publication of the study that [...]

*Read More...*


----------



## mador (Aug 29, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Krill oil contains the antioxidant vitamins, A and E along with astaxanthin. These help fight free radical activity in the body.
[/FONT]    According to study published in the American Journal of Nutrition highlighted, krill oil significantly inhibits inflammation and reduces arthritic symptoms within a short treatment period. Krill Doctor Professional is one of the best products as it contains 2x [FONT=&quot]more Phospholipids & Omega-3 DHA and EPA, as compared to other Krill products available in market.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------

